# Price to Mount a Skunk



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

What would be price to mount a Skunk or GA Pole Cat? How would you ship it out of state and could you?


----------



## ArtisticWhiteta (Feb 18, 2009)

Price depends on the taxidermist mounting the skunk. Could be upwards of 
$500 if the taxi provides that sort of quality. You should be able to ship to have mounted. How to ship it depends on how the taxi whishes to receive it. Probably frozen solid in an insulated box shipped next day service.


----------

